# Going mad! Serial plate location Sno-Way



## jhawker2378 (Dec 15, 2019)

Just bought a used truck with a snow-way plow. I'll be [email protected] if I can't find a serial number plate anywhere. I've been searching manuals and images and this site and still can't find a location. 20 posts on interpreting the serial number. This is madness.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Picture of the plow. Which s/n you want. Reason you need s/n in first place.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

the power pack s/n and the blade width is enough information but blades do leave Sno-Way with serial numbers. They typically are located on the blade rib and/or top cross rail that look similar to2690PCS100111 means it is a 26 series blade that is 90" (7'6") with poly carbonate blade skin and steel cutting edge.

https://www.snoway.com/cm/pdfs/What-Plow-Do-I-Have.pdf


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Ps, 
It kind of looks like crested butte in the background of your avatar pic?


----------



## jhawker2378 (Dec 15, 2019)

Hydromaster said:


> Ps,
> It kind of looks like crested butte in the background of your avatar pic?


We're in Steamboat, good eye.


----------

